# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  هشاشه العظام

## هشام احمدموسى

*ثلاثة أكواب من القهوة والشاي يومياً تزيد من خطر حصول هشاشة العظام والحليب قد يمنع تأثيرها

التعرض للشمس في ساعة الصباح الأولى وقبل الغروب يؤسس لكتلة عظمية قوية !
 

 
الإكثار من تناول الحليب يمكن أن يمنع الهشاشة
أ.د.محمد بن حسن عدار
يحتفل العالم خلال هذا الأسبوع باليوم العالمي للتوعية بمخاطر هشاشة العظام   ولقد أقيمت عدة ندوات توعية في هذا الخصوص للتعريف بحجم هذه المشكلة   وأسبابها وطرق تشخيص المرض ووسائل الوقاية منه والمضاعفات المتوقعة من هذا   المرض وكيفية معالجة هشاشة العظام .
يحدث المرض بشكل تدريجي مسبباً الترقق في الطبقة الداخلية المليئة بالثقوب   بدلاً من الطبقة الخارجية المضغوطة ويكون أكثر في نهاية العظام الطويلة   لأسفل الذراعين والفخذين والفقرات الشوكية وتصبح معرضة بشدة للكسر ويحتمل   ان تستغرق الكسور بعض الوقت لتلتئم مما تزيد من مخاطر الإصابة بالتهابات   وتشوهات قد تقود إلى العجز أو الموت وتدل التخمينات ان حوالي 20% من   النساء اللواتي يصبن بكسر في الورك تتسبب المضاعفات بموتهن فيما نصف   المتبقيات على قيد الحياة يكن في حالة إعاقة التراجع التدريجي للفقرات   الشوكية كنتيجة لخسارة العظام لكثافتها وللثقل الذي تحمله بحيث يسبب نقصاً   في طول الشخص وانحناء إلى الإمام وتحدباً في أعلى العمود الفقري وهوما  يعرف  بالحداب الصدري ويعرف أيضا بسم حدبة العجوز.
إن مشكلة هشاشة العظام تعتبر من المشاكل الصحية الكبيرة حيث كما ذكرنا تحدث   بشكل تدريجي قد تستغرق عدة سنوات إلى ان تصل مرحلة المرض وحدوث المضاعفات   الخطيرة فهو مرض صامت .
وقد اهتمت جميع الجمعيات الصحية المحلية والإقليمية والدولية بالتوعية بهذا   المرض وذلك لما يحدثه من مضاعفات صحية للمريض والمجتمع وما تتحمله  المراكز  الصحية من تكلفة مادية عالية لمعالجة مضاعفات المرض. وتقدر  الإحصائيات  الأمريكية بان حوالي 55% إلى 67% من الشعب الأمريكي من هم فوق الخمسين عاماً من العمر قد يعانون من مشكلة هشاشة العظام 80% منهم نساء فوق سن اليأس. ويقدر بان واحدة من كل امرأتين في سن اليأس ستتعرض لكسور ناجمة عن هشاشة العظام خلال عمرها المتبقي.
ويقدر عدد الكسور الناجمة من هشاشة العظام في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية سنوياً بمليون ونصف كسر أي بمعدل ثلاثة كسور في الدقيقة.
إن أكثر من 70% من النساء المصابات لا يعرفن انهن مصابات مما يضعهن في خطورة كبيرة لكسر احد عظامهن في أي وقت من الأوقات. 
 
يحدث المرض بشكل تدريجي 
 


النساء والعظام:
يبدأ  الهيكل العظمي لكل  إنسان كغضروف وفي بداية الحياة الجنينية في الرحم يبدأ  بالتقوي بالكالسيوم  المستمد من طعام الأم الحامل وفي هذه العملية المستمرة  يستغني عن المزيد  من الغضروف إذ تنمو العظام ويكبر الجنين والعظم مثل أي  نسيج حي آخر يتحلل  ويتبدل خلال حياته وهذا النشاط يخضع في المرأة لتأثير  هرموني الاستروجين  والبروجسترون . تتأسس قوة العظام في بداية سن الرشد عبر  نمط صحي من الحياة  يتضمن نمطا غذائيا واسع التنوع وغنياً بالكالسيوم  وفيتامين ( د) الذي   يساعد على امتصاص الكالسيوم كما ان المثابرة على تمارين التحمل التي تحفز   على صنع العظام . تصل العظام ذروة كتلتها بين العشرين والثلاثين عاماً من   العمر ويعتمد على مستوى الهرمونات وفعاليتها وكذلك صحة المرأة بشكل عام   والموروثات كما ان تعاطي الكحول والتبغ تلعب دوراً أساسيا في حدوث المرض.   ومن المعروف ان العديد من المصابات بحالة هشاشة العظام لم يصلن أبدا إلى   الكتلة العظمية الأمثل للعديد من الأسباب ولهذا تأثير مضاد على عملية بناء   العظام بأكملها وعلى بقية الجسم. الكالسيوم هو معدن أساسي مستعمل من قبل   القلب والأعصاب والعضلات وإذا لم يتوفر منه ما يكفي لتلك الأجزاء الحيوية   من الجسم تقوم العظام باطلاقة في الدم. تبدأ خسارة المعادن العظمية من   الهيكل العظمي قرابة العام الخامس والثلاثين من عمر المرأة كجزء من التقدم   الطبيعي في السن وتزداد الخسارة في السنة التي تلي سن اليأس بعد ذلك يستمر   فقدان الكتلة العظمية بمعدل 5%كل سنة. 
 
القهوة يمكن إن تزيد من خطر حصول هشاشة العظام

 من هن المعرضات للخطر؟
إن  هشاشة العظام  خطر يحدق بشكل خاص بالنساء بعد سن اليأس والنساء اللواتي  دخلن في سن مبكر  لليأس والنساء اللواتي تم إزالة المبيضين قبل بلوغ سن  اليأس وكذلك اللواتي  عانين لفترة طويلة من تدني مستويات الاستروجين كما ان  هناك عوامل أخرى تحتم  ان تزيد من قابلية تعرضهن لهذا المرض منها:
1. التاريخ   المرضي للعائلة فهشاشة العظام حالة تميل للتوارث ضمن العائلات وهي تكون   أكثر شيوعاً في النساء البيض والأسيويات أكثر من الإفريقيات واللاتينيات. 
2. التشكيل   الناقص للكتلة العظمية وهذا يعتبر أكثر عوامل الخطر أهمية، إذا لم تكن   هناك أصلا كتلة عظمية كافية فان تأثيرات هشاشة العظام تظهر بسرعة وفي مرحلة   مبكرة. 
3. النقص الهرموني ،إن أية حالة تسبب في انخفاض مستويات الاستروجين تسرع في خسارة الكتلة العظمية. 
4. النظام الغذائي غير المكتمل والنقص في التمارين الحركية المنتظمة . إن النقص في الكالسيوم أوفيتامين ( د) أو   في كليهما معاً من خلال التغذية السيئة يعني قلة العظام المتجددة وكثرة   الكالسيوم المتسرب خارج العظم إلى الدم ليعوض عن النقص، كما ان ممارسة   تمارين التحمل بشكل منتظم والتمارين الرياضية المتكررة تعمل على زيادة   الكتلة العظمية وبدونها تستمر الخسارة في العظام. 
5. البنية   الضئيلة النساء النحيلات لديهن منذ البداية كتلة عظمية اقل لذلك فان   تأثيرا لخسارة في الكتلة العظمية يتضح بشكل سريع ومن الأرجح أن يكون لديهن   تاريخ من الكسور. 
6. التدخين   من المعروف عن التبغ انه يزيد من خطر هشاشة العظام والمدخنات في معدل عام   تبدأ اعراض سن اليأس عندهن قبل غير المدخنات بحوالي سنتين.

7. الإفراط   في تناول الكافيين إن تناول أكثر من ثلاثة كاسات من المشروبات التي تحتوي   على الكافيين مثل القهوة والشاي ومشروبات الكولا يمكن ان تزيد من خطر  حصول  هشاشة العظام والإكثار من تناول الحليب يمكن ان يمنع هذا التأثير. 
8. العقاقير   الموصوفة للاستعمال لفترة طويلة، ان عددا من العقاقير يمكن ان تسبب هشاشة   في العظام ومنها مضادات التشنج والهرمون الدرقي ومضادات الحموضة التي  تحتوي  على الألمنيوم ومسيلات الدم مثل الهبارين وبعض علاجات الأورام مثل   الميثوتركسيت والمركبات الستيرودية مثل الكورتيزون والبردنسيلون . 
9. الحالات المرضية مثل متلازمة كوشينج وفرط الدريقية الغدة الموجود على الغدة الدرقية وسوء الامتصاص المعوي.
التشخيص:
توجد أجهزة خاصة لقياس الكثافة غير العضوية للعظم وتعرف هذه الأجهزة ب ( دكسا) جهاز   الأشعة السينية ثنائية الطاقة لقياس الامتصاص وهي أجهزة آمنة ودقيقة في   التشخيص ونسبة الإشعاع منها ضئيلة تقل بكثير عن نسبة الإشعاع الصادر من   الأشعة السينية العادية. 
 
انحناء إلى الإمام وتحدب في أعلى العمود الفقري
 


العلاج:الوقاية خير من العلاج
يجب أولا الكشف  المبكر عن مستوى كتلة العظام  بشكل روتيني بعد سن اليأس أو في الحالات التي  يوجد لديها استعداد وراثي  للمرض او اللواتي لديهن أمراض مزمنة سبق ذكرها  أو استخدام للأدوية المسببة  للهشاشة فيمكن إجراء الفحوصات في فترة مبكرة.  ثانياً يجب الوقاية بالتغذية  السليمة وممارسة الرياضة بشكل منتظم. ثالثاً  التعرض للشمس بشكل منتظم  خصوصاً في ساعة الصباح الأولى او قبل الغروب.  رابعاً زيادة مستوى الكالسيوم  وفيتامين د عن طريق عقاقير معدة لذلك.
وإذا تأكد وجود المرض فيجب البدء بالعلاج حيث يوجد العديد من العقاقير   الخاصة بمرض هشاشة العظام وتفادي السقوط لكي لا تحدث الكسور بمشيئة الله.

 منقول

*

----------


## jafaros

*قهوة  حلوم بتجيب اللوم  خلاص مفروض ياكلو ملبن لوسي علي شاطي النيل 
واتنيلي
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*القهوة والشاي موضوع غير مثبت في انه يؤدي لهشاشة العظام....
ولولا ان الموضوع منقول لطالبناك بايجاد الالية التي يؤدي بها الكافايين لهشاشة العظام....
المعروف ان القهوة والشاي من المواد الجيدة التي تساعد علي تجديدوبناء الانسجة ومنع شيخوخة الخلايا
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم وربنا يحمينا من كل شر
                        	*

----------

